# Lens or Mark 7d Camera



## tazdog (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a Mark d5 III and the longest lens that I have is the 70 - 200mm 2.8. I am being asked to shoot indoor sports Basketball and hockey. I would like to get 300mm, but could only afford the 300mm 4, not sure if that will be fast enough and in mix low light conditions. Should I get the 300mm or get the 7d with the APC sensor which with the 70-200 2.8 give me the speed and 300+ distance?

Tks


----------



## Menace (Feb 19, 2013)

5d III + 300f4 will allow you to shoot with higher ISO to stop indoor action whilst 7d will give you slightly longer reach with 70-200 f2.8 ... interesting dilemma.

Personally, i'd go with the 7d combo esp with the 8fps. 

Cheers


----------



## aroo (Feb 20, 2013)

Are your photos for the web or for print?


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 20, 2013)

Or you get a 1.4x to convert your 70-200 to 100-280 at f/4, which would be less expensive and might work better if you're not focal length limited. For low light, the 5D III would give you an advantage in noise/shutter speed.


----------



## Menace (Feb 20, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Or you get a 1.4x to convert your 70-200 to 100-280 at f/4, which would be less expensive and might work better if you're not focal length limited. For low light, the 5D III would give you an advantage in noise/shutter speed.



+1


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Feb 20, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> Or you get a 1.4x to convert your 70-200 to 100-280 at f/4, which would be less expensive and might work better if you're not focal length limited. For low light, the 5D III would give you an advantage in noise/shutter speed.


+1

or considering you're using a 5D III, perhaps a 100-400? (the 5D III could surely handle the higher ISO required).


----------



## Zv (Feb 20, 2013)

1.4x tele converter, crank up the ISO and crop the image a little in post. It's way cheaper. 6fps is plenty. Less to sort through in the end! 

I wouldn't spend that kinda money on the 300mm, best to rent it as needed. Unless you will be doing a lot of sports and will be getting paid big bucks for it??


----------



## tomscott (Feb 20, 2013)

What you lack in range with the 5D you can make up with a crop as the 5D is full frame. The 5D also has much better ISO performance than the 7D, 6400 on a 5DMKIII is comparable to 1600 so lots of scope there. Difference between 6-8fps negligible and not worth worrying about, the 5Ds AF system will more than make up for it. 

I would try a 1.4x extender, cheapest option. If not the 300 F4 IS is a good choice.

Which version of the 70-200mm do you have the MKI, the MKI with IS or the MKII?

The MKII still yields incredible results with the 1.4x extender.


----------



## bycostello (Feb 20, 2013)

hire a lens


----------



## tazdog (Feb 20, 2013)

Tks everyone for your commits. I am going to try the converter and see how it goes.

Thanks ;D


----------

